# Summertime Spots and Dots at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*** Savings Alert: 25% Below Average Rate ***

*Beat the Heat Half-Day Fishing Specials*
*July / August 2017*
*1-888-677-4868*
â€œSPECIALâ€ Half-Day AM or PM Guided Fishing Package Rates
(6:00-10:00am or 1:00-5:00pm)
*** Live Bait *NOT* Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest​
*July Availability*
18, 19, 20, 22, 25, 26, 27, 29, 30, 31

*August Availability*
1, 2, 3,4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 13, 15, 16, 17, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 27, 28, 29

*Your Bay Flats Lodge Special Savings Package Includes* (per guest)
â€¢	Overnight Lodging
â€¢	Dinner, complete with two appetizers, complimentary wine and dessert
â€¢	Hot Breakfast Buffet
â€¢	Boat Lunch, complete with sandwich, chips, cookies, soft drinks and water
â€¢	Fish Processing

*Disclaimer:*
1.	Cost of Live Bait not included - Live Bait available at market price upon request.
2.	Offer only valid for July and August dates in 2017 listed in this advertisement.
3.	Offer valid on new bookings only (not valid on previously-booked trips).

________________________________________________________________

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
July 16, 2017

*Capt. Chris Martin*
We have been truly blessed with some very impressive fishing this entire year, and this summer has been no exception. Regardless of the blistering heat, the Bay Flats guides and our customers continue to routinely see trout limits on nearly a daily basis. Many of these fish are being caught quite early in the morning each day, but morning time hasnâ€™t necessarily been a requirement. Some of the weekâ€™s nicest trout have been landed during late morning and early afternoon hours, but in a bit deeper water and typically over some type of shell structure. In addition to the speckled trout action, this weekâ€™s guests have also been quite busy taming many of the local redfish in our area.

With area bay water temperatures now reaching into the middle and upper 80â€™s, this weekâ€™s redfish action seems to have turned on just like someone flipped a light switch. Good results have been found over mud and shell mixtures along grassy shorelines. And like the trout, many of these reds were found early in the morning, but some continued to swim the shallows well into the heat of the day. Casting tight against the bank with live bait has proven to be a solid bet for most of these bruisers this week, with the bite taking place primarily within heavy concentrations of baitfish activity - if you find the bait, youâ€™ll most likely find the reds!

BFL customers throwing live bait out of the boat, however, arenâ€™t the only ones having fun right now, as this weekâ€™s guests who opted to get in the water in order to try their luck at wade fishing ended up with having stories of their own to share when they got home. Top water baits early, early in the morning, and then plastic tails later in the day produced numbers, as well as size, for wading anglers this past week. A great deal of the trout came off of oyster reefs in mid-bay waters or near stray oyster humps found along windward shorelines atop hard sand.

Fishing shallow water first thing each morning has become key for some of the larger trout, as they tend to drop off of the flats and into deeper water at the first hint of the water warming after sunrise. Places where you find shallows just adjacent to deep-water access should only continue to produce for trout and reds this next week, as we currently are not anticipating any significant change in our local weather conditions. Look for the redfish action to build momentum also, especially as temperatures climb higher and higher each day. Whether novice or expert, now is a perfect time for saltwater enthusiasts to take advantage of some fine angling along our portion of the Texas coast. Plan your trip today, and get in on a good thing while it lasts!

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
Tuesday had me feeling cheated, since we were short four trout of a limit, but that was probably pretty darn good all things considered - Tuesdayâ€™s higher wind coupled with a lower tide on a decreasing moon!

Feeling confident on Wednesday, we blasted away from the marina a minute or so shy of the norm. It was the second of three days for these BFL customers whose historical saltwater fishing experiences have not turned out to be very rewarding. More relaxed knowing my crew better, I had confidence I could put them on a solid limit, so I rolled the dice on a calm south wind and ventured across the bay where few would feel strong enough. I never considered not catching any fish with these folks, so we went out and caught some fish! Taking the constant bounce and spray, I shouted encouragement to the team as we plowed westward. Lucky for me scores of tournament boats werenâ€™t out on the water that day, so we had it all to ourselves aside from a few dolphins who followed us around. Good luck abound as we flattened many a rod and put a bow in them to make any angler thirst for such a pull and battle. Hours later and scores of fish we crawled back across an unforgiving bay with a mighty breeze carrying us atop a salt-filled foam. Pictures help, but don't capture, the true feeling of a satisfied guide with clients riding higher than ever on their fortunate gathering of these beloved spotted fish!

Thursday was a great morning all the way around. All of the customers were rested and well fed and ready for a day of angling action. When I got up at 4:15 AM today I rushed outside to find calm southeast winds despite the forecasted 18 mph wind that had me sleepless. I wanted the day to be flawless with low overnight winds, and that is just what happened! My plan for the day had been oyster shell next to deep drop-offs, but the water looked off-color and the fish were not there. A short run across calm waters revealed greener clarity and the promise for some Speckled Trout. The bite was steady and the fish larger than hoped, and we boxed twelve before the outgoing tide halted. Small trout took over as though grade school had been let out so we opted to move closer to the lodge. True to the past few weeks, we found solid keeper trout strong on shell in three feet of water and finished off their legal limit.

I still have open days in July and August, so please come south and enjoy some of these mid coast fish. You might just find that the lodging, food, fishing and hospitality at Bay Flats Lodge is well suited for your time, and your budget.

____________________________________________________

*LABOR DAY WEEKEND FISHING SPECIAL*
*25% OFF*​ *Fishing Rates ONLY for Sept. 1-3, 2017:*
â€¢	Full-Day $475 - 3 Anglers per Boat, Add $55 for 4th Angler
â€¢	Full-Day $420 - 2 Anglers per Boat
â€¢	Half-Day $400 - 1 to 3 Anglers per Boat, Add $55 for 4th Angler
*Lodging Rates ONLY for Sept. 1-3, 2017:*
â€¢	Lodging & Meals - $160.00 per Person / per Night
($75.00 Children 12 years-old & under / per Night)

____________________________________________________

*Come And See Our Newest Property*

*â€œThe Reefâ€ *​
Times change, but our dedication to perfecting the travel experience never will. Our highly personalized staff, combined with authentic accommodations of the highest quality, embodies a home away from home for those who know and appreciate the best.

We all need an escape route from the hustle and bustle of daily life, just to unwind and to breathe a little. Finding a path to relaxation is very important for a happy, healthy lifestyle. Dreams can come true when everything old becomes new again. Welcome to "The Reef", our newest addition to the superior line of Bay Flats Lodge properties.

Within walking distance of the main lodge, "The Reef" offers exclusive accommodations for nine guests, a lighted elevator with phone, a screened-in porch, 2.2 acres of coastal oak trees overlooking San Antonio Bay, a bass lake, extra parking, and all the comforts of home. Give us a call today at 1-888-677-4868 to book â€œthe Reefâ€ for your next trip to Bay Flats Lodge.

Look for more information on â€œThe Reefâ€ in upcoming newsletters!

*Watch Our Latest Videos*






























*Plan Ahead For Next Yearâ€™s Deer Seasonâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

*Three-Day Weather Forecast*
*Monday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Intervals of clouds and sunshine. High 88F. Winds SE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Monday Night 60 % Precip. / 0.05 in*
Partly cloudy with late night showers or thunderstorms. Low 78F. Winds SSE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Tuesday 40 % Precip. / 0.02 in*
Partly to mostly cloudy skies with scattered thunderstorms in the morning. High 89F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Tuesday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds from time to time. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. Low 78F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Wednesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Intervals of clouds and sunshine. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High around 90F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Wednesday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. Low 78F. Winds SSE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
Showers and thunderstorms will increase across the region on Monday as an upper level weakness affects the region. A generally weak wind regime is expected through Monday. Drier conditions are expected on Tuesday through Thursday although isolated showers or thunderstorms will remain possible. Weak to moderate onshore flow will be common through much of the upcoming week. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 90.0 degrees
Seadrift 86.0 degrees
Port Aransas 86.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 10*

Pic 10


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 11*

Pic 11


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 12*

Pic 12


----------

